# Martha Argerich contributes to promotion of Piano Quintet by Zarębski



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It happened some time ago (two months I think) but I weren't here to tell ya so here I am to tell ya now when I am here unlike two months ago when I weren't here to tell ya so let me tall ya.

It is work which I mentioned many times on these boards. It is sadly neglected (mainly because historical circumstances which caused very late publication of the work) masterpiece of chamber music, the best piano quintet in the world. Schumann and Brahms make no competition, he. Ms. Argerich doesn't need to be introduced - one of greatest pianists of our times seems to appreciate the work (said enough) and performed the forgotten quintet-masterpiece at Chopin and his Europe festival with string quartet which crew included her viola daugter, Lyda Chen. I wasn't there but I has the recording and it is most remarkable.

There is only encore of scherzo to hear on YouTube, in bad quality and it's the least awesome of all four movement BUT OCH WELL

I recommend you to listen from 3:30 to 5:45:






I hopes that her contribution will serve well and soon the work will be performed all over the world.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

While, to me, she is the devil and ugly as sin I do like some of her performances; at times. 

This is definitely a very enjoyable and lovely piece, however...thank you for sharing!


----------



## Steve Works (Aug 1, 2014)

Well..not my favorite but as kv said, she does have some nice pieces of music.
______________________________
Steve Works
Music promotion


----------

